# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Hyperventilatie/ paniekaanvallen

## Dulcedeleche

Hallo,

Ik blij te lezen dat er meer mensen zoals ik zijn! Pffff!

Afgelopen week werd ik op een ochtend wakker met het gevoel " iets" in mijn keel te hebben, meteen daarop kreeg ik last van hartkloppingen, misselijkheid, benauwdheid, doemdenken ( kanker oid) trillen op mijn benen algehele spierslapte! Ik was alleen thuis en moest mijn 3 kleine kids nog naar school brengen, wat mij gelukkig zonder verdere kleerscheuren of die van mijn kids gelukt is!
Nadat ik thuis kwam barste de hel los, ik was gedesoriënteerd compleet in paniek en kon alleen maar mijn eigen dpodscenario bedenken! Mijn man was op datmoment in het buitenland en wij zelf wonen ook in het buitenland dus had ook niet ff een twee drie iemand wie ik kon vertrouwen, gelukkig kreeg ik een bevriende arts aan de tel en heeft die een afspraak bij een kno kunnen regelen. Helaas was de betreffende kno niet echt inlevend en zei dat hij niks bijzonders zag in mijn keel en dat ik wellicht sinusitis had en schreef mij een antibiotica kuurtje voor en zei dat ik een bloedest moest laten doen.
Daarna ging het enige uren goed kwam het nervositeits gevoel weer terug, kreeg geen hap door mijn keel door de zenuwen!
Gelukkig ik weet niet hoe maar ben ik de dag doorgekomen en de nacht en kwam de volgende ochtend mijn man weer thuis. Ondertussen ging dat hele stress, stik, slapte gevoel gewoon door! Uiteindelijk 2 dagen later naar een huisarts geweest die na mijn snotterende angst verhaal en een paar vragen, tot de conclusie kwam dat het waarschijnlijk hyperventilatie is! Zij heeft ivm het gejaagdheids gevoel nog een bloedtest voor de werking van de schildklier laten nemen ( waarvan de uitslag nog niet bekend is) ik gebruik nu tot de uitslag er is oxazepam zodat het een beetje uit te jouden is en ik gewoon kan eten enz. Ik merk dat als ik 's ochtends wakker word en besef dat ik wakker ben er meteen paniek gevoelens zijn! Ik raak gestrest van harde geluiden en met name de geluiden die mijn kinderen produceren!( wat echt niet leuk is om te moeten zeggen.) de antibiotica ben ik mee gestopt want daar kreeg ik enorme diaree van ( had ook geen koorts).
Waar ik steeds zo een paniek van krijg is dat brok in mijn keel wat maar niet weg gaat, niet met slikken, eten, kuchen enz. Het benauwd me! Heeft iemand anders daar ook toevallig ervaring mee?

----------


## Dulcedeleche

Allemaal lezen, maar niemand reageert!

----------


## Dulcedeleche

Hallo zijn er mensen die ook de hele dag een brok in de keel hebben? Komt dit door hyperventilatie of paniekaanvallen? Ik maak me nogal ongerust, er lezen 104 gasten mijn bericht maar niemand schrijft een reactie! Lekker begaan zijn jullie met je medeforumleden!

----------


## dolfijnjorien

hey nou ik heb ook last van hyperventitalitie gehad en wat jij beschrijft pas daar ook precies bij dat had ik op den duur ook!! Ik kwam alleen in die tijd bij mijn huisarts omdat ik dacht dat ik last van mijn maag had, alleen bleek niet dat het mijn maag was maar mijn hart sloeg als de sode tering wat niet goed was, dus was vriij duidelijk wat ik had.. 
wat je kan doen is gewoon denken aan je ademhaling ,, dit kun je leren door bijv naar een fysiotherapeut te gaan,, zelf heb ik in die tijd een mensendieck therapie gehad omdat ik daar ook liep en ik niet weer ergens anders heen wou gaan en moet zeggen dat ik der heel veel aan gehad heb,, en in deze forum staan nog meer ervaringen over hyperventilatie en wat je er aan kunt doen, dus dat kun je ook eventjes gaan lezen :Smile:  :Wink: 

Groetjes,

----------


## Dulcedeleche

Hoi dolfijnjorien,

Bedankt voor je berichtje, had jij ook zo'n brok in je keel?

Groetjes

----------


## appel1981

Zoals vele mensen hier herken ik heel veel van de klachten die anderen hebben..ik heb namelijk ook hyperventilatie en had eerder ook heel vaak last van dat bedrukte gevoel op de borst, lichtheid in het hoofd(gevoel dat je bijna flauwvalt) en de tintelingen in handen en voeten...na enkele bezoeken aan de HA wist hij mij te vertellen dat het hyperventilatie was..mijn zusje had hier eerder ook al last van, toch kwam het mij een beetje als een verassing.. hij vertelde mij dat de meeste mensen, wanneer ze weten wat het probleem is(verkeerde ademhaling, hyperventilatie dus), ze al meteen minder klachten krijgen. Het geval is namelijk vaak, dat wanneer je een hyperventilatieaanval krijgt en je het niet weet, je bijna automatisch een paniekaanval krijgt. Dit is een natuurlijke en logische reactie aangezien de meesten geen bekende aandoeningen hebben en hier graag nog een tijdje willen blijven natuurlijk en dus bang worden voor(ernstige) aandoeningen. Gevolg is dus dat men dan allerhande dingen door hun hoofd halen van wat het zou kunnen zijn. Ik haalde me toendertijd ook van alles in mijn hoofd; kanker, hartaanvallen etc etc. 

Tip nr.1 is dus, wanneer je hyperventilatie geconstateerd is, geloof er dan ook echt in dat dat het is! 

En heb je last van die klachten en weet je het nog niet zeker, ga naar je huisarts, hij zal hoogstwaarschijnlijk zeggen; hyperventilatie, ga dus niet meteen uit van de ernstige dingen.

De tintelingen zijn trouwens vaak een waarschuwing dat er hyperventilatieaanval op handen is. 

Tip nr.2 is dus; Wees voorbereid op een aanval. Wat bij mij heeel goed helpt is; probeer je gedachten te verzetten, ga ergens mee bezig wat je leuk vind en je aandacht pakt. Hierdoor zal je lichaam je natuurlijke ademhalingsfunctie overnemen en zullen het niet je stress/paniekgedachtes zijn of jezelf die dit probeert te sturen. Men probeert vaak zelf hun ademhaling aan te passen waardoor je eigenlijk verkeerd gaat ademen en daardoor er nog meer zuurstof in je bloed komt en het alleen maar erger word. Inhaleren in een zakje helpt bij veel mensen dan omdat ze de uitgeademde koolmonoxide weer terug inhaleren en dus hun zuurstofpeil in hun bloed omlaag gaat en ze zich weer beter voelen. Maar bij sommige mensen kan dit averechts werken, zoals bij mij, en dan is de bovenstaande behandeling misschien wel de beste. 

Je gedachten dus op andere dingen zetten; je aandacht vestigen op dingen die je aandacht pakken en je genoeg afleiding geven en zodoende je lichaam weer rust geeft en je lichaam zijn natuurlijke ademhalingsfunctie terug geeft, ook de aangespande spieren die dat bedrukte gevoel in de borst laten onstaan, die zullen dan ook verminderen en wegtrekken is mijn ervaring..

Koud zweet, dove vingertoppen zijn trouwens in mijn ogen ook waarschuwingen dat je gestressed bent en er een hyperventilatieaanval op komst is. Ga dus niet weer prakiseren, dit hoort er ook bij, maar bij twijfel altijd even de HA contacteren..hyperventilatie is in mijn ogen een lichamelijke aandoening die veroorzaakt kan worden door meerdere dingen.. een ziekte die getriggered kan worden bijvoorbeeld door psychische klachten als onzekerheid, minderwaardigheidscomplex, sociale isolatie, depressiviteit, slapeloosheid etc etc, Maar vooral door een slechte lichaamshuishouding..een gezond lichaam is een gezonde tempel. Zaak is dus ook die trigger zien te vinden. Als je niet in conditie bent zal je 90% eerder dit krijgen dan iemand anders die fit is is mijn mening..Zware rokers moeten minderen of stoppen, mensen met slechte conditie moeten dit weer opbouwen, zware weekenddrinkers of zware drinkers algemeen moeten minderen of stoppen etc etc, dan weet ik zeker dat ook je klachten zullen verminderen, misschien niet compleet wegtrekken maar dan word het pas echt behandelbaar voor jezelf. Onbewust hebben heel veel mensen stress, dit word vaak pas zichtbaar door lichamelijke klachten als hyperventilatie, helaas is je lichaam dan vaak al uit conditie en heb je de kwaal al laten triggeren door stress(in welke vorm dan ook). Dit zijn mijn ervaringen, ik zal er ook nooit meer vanaf komen, maar ik kan er nu goed mee omgaan en is het meer sporadisch. In mijn ogen kan je beter dit verhaal lezen en deze 2 tips proberen als om medicatie ervoor te vragen, iets wat men zowiezo niet snel uitschrijft hiervoor. Hopelijk helderd dit stukje een en ander op, en neemt het jullie stress deels weg en kunnen jullie weer lekker functioneren.. groeten robert

----------


## pietpiet

Hallo,

Ik heb een tijd geleden ook last gehad van paniekaanvallen en in mijn ogen zijn medicijnen niet de oplossing. Je moet het probleem tussen de oren oplossen! kijk hier anders eens http://www.paniekaanvalsymptomen.nl/ het is voor mij echt een opheldering geweest.

groetjes,
piet

----------

